# lonestar 16ft skiff what you guys think



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

*Re: lonestar 16ft skiff*

It looks good. I think I will eventually make my lucraft into something similar to that. How much are you looking to get for the CC that came out of it?


----------



## raulito9506 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: lonestar 16ft skiff*

ill take $80 for it no more no less i did that cc brand new completly new gelcoat fiberglass and evrything or ill trade it for a used teleflex stering sytem with steering wheel and helm if u got one


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks good.


----------

